# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تغییر اطلاعات شناسنامه پس از ثبت نام کنکور؟چیکار کنم؟

## shahab74

باسلام خدمت دوستان
یک اتفاقی برام پیش اومده فکرمو مشغول کرده راستش امسال من شناسنامه ام را عوض کردم(سید شدم)موقع ثبت نام کنکور مشخصات زمان تحصیل دیپلم میخواست ومنم مشخصات زمان سال سومم(ازنمره کتبی،اسم وفامیل بدمن سید و.....)وارد کردم.حالاسوال من اینه توسایتهای مختلف نوشته برای شرکت در ازمون کارت ملی یا شناسنامه ضروری است حالا اکر من کارت کنکور از سایت سنجش بگیرم کلمه سید اول ان نیست ممکن برای شرکت در ازمون دچار مشکل بشم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

نه جناب اصلا نگرانش نباشید......... من که برا ثبت نام دانشگامم کارت ملی نداشتم براکنکورم شناسناممو بردم شاید دم در ورودی بگیرن فقط با خودتون چک کنن وگرنه اینکه اینقد دقیق بشن نه اینجور نیس..... خیالتون راحت
موفق باشید

----------


## Parniya

> باسلام خدمت دوستان
> یک اتفاقی برام پیش اومده فکرمو مشغول کرده راستش امسال من شناسنامه ام را عوض کردم(سید شدم)موقع ثبت نام کنکور مشخصات زمان تحصیل دیپلم میخواست ومنم مشخصات زمان سال سومم(ازنمره کتبی،اسم وفامیل بدمن سید و.....)وارد کردم.حالاسوال من اینه توسایتهای مختلف نوشته برای شرکت در ازمون کارت ملی یا شناسنامه ضروری است حالا اکر من کارت کنکور از سایت سنجش بگیرم کلمه سید اول ان نیست ممکن برای شرکت در ازمون دچار مشکل بشم


تا این حد!!
فک نکنم گیر بدن
ولی میتونید برید ادرس محل رفع نقص کارت رو پیدا کنید
سه شنبه حضورا !! با کارت شناسایی تون (ک سید نداره  :Yahoo (1):  ) یا با شناسنامه برید خب

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> باسلام خدمت دوستان
> یک اتفاقی برام پیش اومده فکرمو مشغول کرده راستش امسال من شناسنامه ام را عوض کردم(سید شدم)موقع ثبت نام کنکور مشخصات زمان تحصیل دیپلم میخواست ومنم مشخصات زمان سال سومم(ازنمره کتبی،اسم وفامیل بدمن سید و.....)وارد کردم.حالاسوال من اینه توسایتهای مختلف نوشته برای شرکت در ازمون کارت ملی یا شناسنامه ضروری است حالا اکر من کارت کنکور از سایت سنجش بگیرم کلمه سید اول ان نیست ممکن برای شرکت در ازمون دچار مشکل بشم


تو سایت سازمان سنجش درمورد رفع نقص کارت آزمون مطالبی هست ... از اونجا اطلاعات لازم رو بگیرید ...

----------

